# الزواج يشكل قسماً أاساسياً من الكنيسة وهو في الوقت نفسه رمز لها.



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*:t9:بين التحيات التي يرسلها بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس في آخر رسالته الأولى لهم، سلام لكنيستي أكيلا وبريسكلا "المنزليتين"، مما يجعلنا نميز دون شك وجود مؤسسة "كنسية" في المنزل أو في العائلة. وهكذا يدعو القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم العائلة "كنيسة صغيرة في البيت كما الكنيسة كلها في العالم".

فالزواج يشكل قسماً أساسياً من الكنيسة وهو في الوقت نفسه رمز لها. كل ما تتصف به الكنيسة ينطبق على الزواج، لأن الزواج هو اتحاد مؤمنين في وحدة المحبة والإيمان والأسرار للحياة الأبدية. هو بحد ذاته سر حي، سر المحبة المتزايدة المتكاملة أبداً، والكنيسة هي نقطة تلاقي البشرية التي تحيا الحياة الإلهية والإله الذي يحيا حياة البشر، هي الثالوث يتجلى في البشري. والأمر الذي يخص الزواج ويشكل أساس سره وروحه، قد أعلن عنه الذهبي الفم بقوة لاتقارنها قوة قائلاً إن اتحاد الزوجين ليس صورة لأوضاع بشرية بل هو صورة الله ذاته.

وهكذا ليست علاقة الشركة الزوجية "العائلة" بالكنيسة علاقة خارجية، علاقة مؤسسة ضيقة بمؤسسة أوسع وحسب، إنما هي أكثر صميمية من ذلك. وكذلك أيضاً علاقة الكنيسة بالعائلة هي علاقة تكاملية تعمل من أجل تنمية متكاملة ومنسجمة للإيمان في قلب الإنسان.

إن الطابع الكنسي للعلاقة الزوجية، الناتج عن حضور الرب يسوع بالروح القدس في تلك العلاقة – كما حضر في عرس قانا الجليل (لا بل بشكل أكثر صميمية)- يعيد لها أصالتها الإنسانية، لأن الإنسان الحق هو المتجلي بالنور الإلهي على مثال إنسانية يسوع. تلك الأصالة تعبر عنها عدة مظاهر، منها:

- إن الآخر يصبح غاية بحد ذاته وليس مجرد وسيلة لقضاء الشهوة أو حتى لإنجاب الأولاد. إنه محبوب من أجل نفسه، لذا فهذا الحب غير مشروط يتعهد في الأساس الآخر نهائياً أياً كانت عيوبه وأخطاؤه.

- العلاقة الجنسية بين الزوجين ليست غاية بحد ذاتها، إنما هي لغة للتعبير عن الحب ولتوثيق عراه، إنها تصبح "معرفة" متبادلة (أي تداخل كياني عميق من خلال لقاء الأجساد) على حسب العبارة الكتابية.

- الحب الزوجي يصبح حباً معطاء على صورة حب المسيح للكنيسة: "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة وبذل نفسه من أجلها..."، وعلى صورة حب الكنيسة للمسيح الذي يعبر عن ذاته بالاستشهاد بشتى مظاهره "أيها الشهداء القديسون...".

- في العلاقة الزوجية، إذا عيشت كنسياً، لم يعد من مجال لتسلط واستعباد، لتلك "الحرب بين الجنسين" التي هي واقع يومي مفجع والتي تجعل الرجل والمرأة يتنازعان بشكل واعٍ أو غير واع السيطرة في العلاقة الزوجية. هذا كله يتخطاه الحب إذا تجلى بالمسيح وعاد إلى أصالته. فليس فيه من مجال بعد لسيّد وعبد:t9:*​


----------



## اخوكم (23 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *:t9:بين التحيات التي يرسلها بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس في آخر رسالته الأولى لهم، سلام لكنيستي أكيلا وبريسكلا "المنزليتين"، مما يجعلنا نميز دون شك وجود مؤسسة "كنسية" في المنزل أو في العائلة. وهكذا يدعو القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم العائلة "كنيسة صغيرة في البيت كما الكنيسة كلها في العالم".
> 
> فالزواج يشكل قسماً أساسياً من الكنيسة وهو في الوقت نفسه رمز لها. كل ما تتصف به الكنيسة ينطبق على الزواج، لأن الزواج هو اتحاد مؤمنين في وحدة المحبة والإيمان والأسرار للحياة الأبدية. هو بحد ذاته سر حي، سر المحبة المتزايدة المتكاملة أبداً، والكنيسة هي نقطة تلاقي البشرية التي تحيا الحياة الإلهية والإله الذي يحيا حياة البشر، هي الثالوث يتجلى في البشري. والأمر الذي يخص الزواج ويشكل أساس سره وروحه، قد أعلن عنه الذهبي الفم بقوة لاتقارنها قوة قائلاً إن اتحاد الزوجين ليس صورة لأوضاع بشرية بل هو صورة الله ذاته.
> 
> ...





شكراً على المعلومات الجميلة دى يا حبيبي


ربنا يباركك



سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> شكراً على المعلومات الجميلة دى يا حبيبي
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



*مشكور اخوكوم على المرور
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

_أخى الغالى جدا
حقا
موضوع رااااااااائع
الرب يباركك ومجهودك​_


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كليمو
ميرسى ليك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

النهيسى

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

candy shop

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

كوكى

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا كليم علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

GogoRagheb

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

وليم تل

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------

